
Danish police find torso of woman after submarine sinking - timr
http://www.sfgate.com/news/crime/article/Danish-police-Submarine-owner-says-woman-died-in-11946632.php
======
nodesocket
I was like most thinking this was an accident and she sank with the submarine.
Now though, things are really starting to get questionable at best.

